# Document checklist of ACS



## dvinoth86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I have just started with my application for Australia PR . I have decided to do the application myself :boxing: instead of using a consultant.

Documents required for ACS skill certification.

1. ACS Project Report
2. Experience letter of previous employers
3. Marksheets
4. Course completion certificates
5. Passport

Q1: Are there any other documents required for ACS skills certification?

Q2: Do I have to produce the experience letter of my current organization too? I do not want my current manager to know about my application. Is there any workaround?


----------



## rahulsquirk (Feb 11, 2016)

Congratulations on your decision to emigrate . Its a brave decision. These are the documents I have personally used for my ACS certification :

10th Marksheet
12th Marksheet
BTech Marksheets
BTech Degree
Passport - single page - 1st and last page
Previous Company Skills Certificate ( got from HR )
Previous Company Payslips
Current Employment Payslips
Statutory Declaration for Current Employment given by a senior Colleague
Senior Colleagues Company ID card scan


That should answer both 1 and 2 queries. cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

